# 357 revolver



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

looking for a good 357 revolver any suggestions.would also like it for ccw.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

as much as I like that round....I don't know if i would like it for ccw...maybe the 38+p....the follow up shots would be marginal... all mine kicks bad....but if you hit what your aiming at with the first shot.... it's going to be over,so follow ups may not be needed.and the size is not real practical for ccw....at least the ones I have are large....except for the ruger gp100....and its still kinda large(a Canadian police trade in with bobbed hammer) double action only....good luck in your search


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

ironman 172 what would you suggest for ccw i have a kel tec 9mm and a tarus 9mm but i think i might need a little more knock down power.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have always liked the 45 for knock down power....but that isn't what I carry...I think the 40cal is good 180grn bullit and the speed close to the 357 or 44....actually the same as a 44 special...and more rounds in the mag...I carry a sig 380 but am not real happy with it...it does shoot extremely well....but only holds 7 in the mag.it conceals extremely good...with the right ammo.... I feel confident with it....It all comes down to personal preference...the police for the most part have went to the 40 cal so that should tell you something right there.


----------



## Hoghead (Mar 28, 2008)

My CCW and love it is Ruger sp-101 stainless 2 1/2" 5 shot loaded with Speer Gold dots-24 oz., reliable and handle recoil well. 357 mag Gold Dots=stopping power.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

2 nd Ruger


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Multiple hits w/small caliber will beat misses w/big bore every time....


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

baby bass said:


> ironman 172 what would you suggest for ccw i have a kel tec 9mm and a tarus 9mm but i think i might need a little more knock down power.


If you like what you have already and shoot good with them, get the 147gr. hp personal protection rounds instead of the 115 target weight 9mm....that would get you closer to the weight of standard 357...and will hold more rounds too, than the revolver


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

If I were to carry a 357 as a CC gun I would look hard into a 4" GP and probably the SP 101 shown below, you might be able to luck into a used 4" Smith somewhere, I kick myself for not buying a used 4" model 19 a few years ago.


----------



## Woodsman1 (Nov 7, 2009)

I dont carry mine, But i have a S.W 686 2 1/2 barrel. Its my bed side and woods carry gun.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

why not a 357 sig? great ballistics


----------

